# Caffenergy



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

​
*

*Caff**energy - /caff:energy/ noun**

A source of liquid energy derived from nutrient dense all natural whole foods.*

Contains stimulative properties e.g. caffeine, living raw compounds, protein, antioxidants.

noun. purveyor of premium caffe, organic raw juices and fruit smoothies. CAUTION: CONSUMPTION WILL CAUSE AN INCREASE OF ENERGY AND WELL&#8230;

More...


----------

